# john deere 110 plow



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

converted meyer plow with skidsteer quick change plate


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

pictures of wings before metal plate welded in


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks good, that's a lot of grinding


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

mounting plate


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

wings finshed


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

got some paint


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

When it grows up it wants to be a blizzard plow. i tried to paint it white(primer) but he wanted it yellow. One of my blizzard plows got a new coat of white.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

More to follow rubber edges going on in the am. Hydro lines and crossover valve are all installed


----------



## adino1954 (Jan 30, 2006)

any updated pics of the progress?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I will try to post more pic's in the am. It's complete and left for it's winter home.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

What did you use for a crossover valve, I need to put one on my fisher for my JD as well


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I order it from grainger $111.00. northern tool also has them. It has 3/4 fitting all the way around i just reduced it down to 1/4 to plow and 1/2 lines to the tractor


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

pic of it all done. It did come back to get shoes added. On the JD the arms come down below the level of the tractor and we were afraid the arms would drag on the ground if the plow was not keep level. Now with the shoes added that cann't happen one per side


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I now have 2 other plows in the shop looking to get the same mods to them. Wings are big everyone seems impressed at the final product. Now we need some snow to try it out.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

It's interesting how you built the wings without adding a lot of extra width to the plow. Easy to make them stronger that way. How much did it actually add to the length overall?


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Looks good


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

The plow is now 8' i added 3" per side. That way you still have steel edge behind the rubber wing edges. This is not the first one i have done like this. I made an 8' into 9'2" but i didn't like not having full steel edge behind the rubber.


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice Work!!


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

The goal was not to make it much bigger just to add wings to help carry snow. They were using a very large 10' pusher on the tractor with very poor results. This should help them pick up productity


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Update on the project. After 5 storms the plow had major damage do to a manhole cover high speed impact. The quick attach plale was twisted almost 1.25" from side to side top to bottom. The A frame was also damaged. Heres the repair and upgraded mount.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

The biggest change is float mount vs solid mounting. I hope these will give more movement when hitting solid objects. If down pressure is needed all you need to do is roll forward putting pressure on the A frame.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like the beefy upgraded mount, looks like your a good welder too. Thumbs Up


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

building stuff is just a hobby. Thats a couple hours of work.


----------

